# Antibiotics combined with salt?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it okay to use salt and an antibiotic at the same time?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't see why not...


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

yep, i do it all the time


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

yes i use sodium chloride in my water all the time but depends upon the fish that you are keeping.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

angryinsect said:


> yep, i do it all the time


me too

i have a wide variety of species and i have never had any problems with it in any of my tanks


----------

